# M Blaze Fimming vs Uncle Ben's Topping



## Waiakeauka (Apr 19, 2010)

Which technique is better? Which causes less stress on plants? Which is best for outdoors? Indoors?

I was just curious to find out other members opinion or results since both technique produces 4 tops.


----------



## themistocles (Apr 19, 2010)

I go with uncle bens topping, it's worked for me almost every time. But there is also something tho be said about not topping the plants at all.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 19, 2010)

Waiakeauka said:


> Which technique is better? Which causes less stress on plants? Which is best for outdoors? Indoors?
> 
> I was just curious to find out other members opinion or results since both technique produces 4 tops.


Topping doesn't cause stress. Aunt Benita's nagging causes stress. 

"Fimming" is a glorified name for "topping" but just higher up on the plant. It will induce more than 4 tops, more branching. In the real world of horticulture, the term fimming is not used, "topping" or "tipping" is.


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 19, 2010)

Doing my research i would say Uncle Ben's is better.


----------



## cchamp (Apr 19, 2010)

Stupid question from a noob....but your (Bens) tips say to cut the 2nd node once you have 5-6. I'm assuming (I'm sure this is a dumb question) that the cut should be above the 2nd node from the top as opposed to the second node from the bottom?


----------



## bigsourD (Apr 19, 2010)

Uncle Ben's Topping Technique


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 19, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> Uncle Ben's Topping Technique


Lookin' good!


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 21, 2010)

cchamp said:


> Stupid question from a noob....but your (Bens) tips say to cut the 2nd node once you have 5-6. I'm assuming (I'm sure this is a dumb question) that the cut should be above the 2nd node from the top as opposed to the second node from the bottom?


Correct, from the top.

Wet


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 21, 2010)

NEVER from the top. If you don't understand plant processes or haven't read the thread, then keep your hands off the knife. 

Has RIU been sabotaged? EVERYTHING is fukked up. For example, as of April 21, 2010, 1:35 CST, the photos on page one aren't even mine. Never seen them before! https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html


----------



## cannatari (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought the Uncle Ben's topping technique was performed in early stages of growth to promote 2-4 main colas and that 'FIM" (Fuck I Missed) was performed in early-mid flowering to promote multiple branches within the cola itself. Aren't both better? As always I had to read a dozen mix-matched opinions that were backed by no positive proof to satisfy my need for further confusion. Thanks again RIU 2.0.


----------



## cannatari (Apr 21, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> NEVER from the top. If you don't understand plant processes or haven't read the thread, then keep your hands off the knife.
> 
> Has RIU been sabotaged? EVERYTHING is fukked up. For example, as of April 21, 2010, 1:35 CST, the photos on page one aren't even mine. Never seen them before! https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html


Wow! You're right! Your thread just went from awesome to useless! It could be repaired if you were allowed to edit your posts. I'm glad I read it before RIU 2.0:


----------



## mickyjuice (Apr 23, 2010)

cannatari said:


> Wow! You're right! Your thread just went from awesome to useless! It could be repaired if you were allowed to edit your posts. I'm glad I read it before RIU 2.0:
> View attachment 891072


LOL.

So UB, if you tip it say above the 4th node you just end up with a bushy plant rather than any "true" cola's?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2010)

Go with Uncle Ben.
Topping works, fimmings a little hit and miss if you don't cut enough off (hard to explain without doing it in front of you), if you fimm but not far enough down the growth then you may not get the desired effect, just a deformed cola that you'll have to top again anyway to put the deformation right.
Whoever came up with fimming was to lazy to make another cut in the right place or didn't realise they had cocked it up untill new growth showed.
mine are topped at the 4th node and produced 4 main colas all the same size, cheers Uncle Ben.
 topped at 4th node.

 4 main colas,simple.


----------



## KUSHMAN901 (Apr 24, 2010)

Uncle ben all the way cant go wrong


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 24, 2010)

Bens makea a better bush shaped plant an more level canopy. I also clone off the cutting.

I use fim to slow the stems growth upward, an it bushes em out somwhat, but it still seems to have a classic pot shape (even with 3-4 fims on the top to keep her small).

I just did a bens vs fim am the fimed out grew my box last week (2x2x3 lol)the bens has another week or 2 to go so i guess its less stress.

But Bens method is my daisy.....


----------



## TheGreenThumbNewb (Apr 27, 2010)

I like Uncle Ben's method...

I am a first time grower(on day 12 flowering) but I tried cutting for 4 main colas on my Purple Haze #1 and Lemon Skunk and I'm very happy with how they have grown compared to my other plant which I cut for 2 main colas (the crazy bushy plant - hashplant kush) and had to keep toppping it multiple times. I haven't had to top the plants cut for 4 main colas since...


----------



## aldofire (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm wondering the same thing but was sure he meant from the bottom, i showed pics to my m8 and he told me i've done it wrong!
A second opinion would help?


----------

